# Does anyone use part of their garage for a loft?



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry, I kinda of stole someone else's idea, but hey it was a good idea. I just wanted to be able to ask my own questions without hijacking their thread.

I'm wondering if anyone has used part of a garage for a coop/loft? I'm wondering if it is a healthy environment for pigeons? And then I'm wondering if it would be very hard to switch the pigeons landing board over or out several feet if I ever wanted to add onto it?

Here's the outside part of the garage I want to use. I would build (another words my husband would) some sort of outdoor area and, of course, a landing board area.










I'm also wondering about how dusty pigeons are... Do you think it could get into the house and cause problems?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

IMO, you're better off with a free standing loft. Pigeons DO shed a lot of dust and when they're molting............forget it!!! LOL
One of our members closed in her back porch for her birds. She just finished having a loft built. I think the dust was part of the problem.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay, another question... Is a garden shed suitable too be transitioned into a pigeon coop?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Okay, another question... Is a garden shed suitable too be transitioned into a pigeon coop?


It should be with a little modification. Got any pictures? Cut some holes in the wall for an aviary, make sure it's rodent proof, throw up some perches and/or nest boxes.........probably work out just fine.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't have the shed yet, but we're getting one. Would a 10X8 shed be sufficient? I would like to have about 20 pigeons when everything is said and done. Is that reasonable for a 10X8 shed? Or do I need to go bigger?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I was just reading about how much theft of pigeons are happening in my area. Should I be worried if I'm not keeping racing pigeons?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> I don't have the shed yet, but we're getting one. Would a 10X8 shed be sufficient? I would like to have about 20 pigeons when everything is said and done. Is that reasonable for a 10X8 shed? Or do I need to go bigger?


Plenty of room, with room to spare, which you WILL need........pigeons are like Lays Potato Chips.......no one can have just one, or two, or twenty or...........
I don't know how your husband feels about building instead of buying.....but trust me, it's not cheap no matter how you go now a days, but he could build a shed bigger than 8 X 10 for what he'll spend on a prebuilt one PLUS, there's the modifications to do after the shed is delivered and set up. 
I'd think about it..............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> I was just reading about how much theft of pigeons are happening in my area. Should I be worried if I'm not keeping racing pigeons?


Are you in Minneapolis? I don't know about people stealing birds in your area, but I would check into who is stealing the birds and why they are stealing them. 
If it's people going after high dollar race birds, then you probably don't have a worry, although I'd lock the loft anyway...........if people are stealing pigeons to eat or just to have something to do............I'd DOUBLE lock the loft, get a big gun and a BIG dog...........


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, you can get a pre-built, pre-owned one for around $400 in decent shape. I figure that is cheaper then building and we can afford to modify it after we get it in our yard. I'm selling a horse and that is going to pay for my coop.

I'm south of St. Paul. I'm on a local forum and there's a lot of theft right in St. Paul. I'm hoping since I will have white pigeons that they won't think they're worth much or mistake them for doves. *crosses fingers* I will lock up my coop, though. I have a dog, but she's not very big.  I guess I'll put up motion sensor lights and I've heard you can get coop alarms.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I do use my garage as a loft. It does get pretty dusty especially with 45 pigeons. I don't know how many you are thinking of but if you just have a few, the garage might be a good way to go. It sure is handy in the winter months.
Another option, is building a loft out of recycled house parts. It was a lot of fun looking for house parts that could be used. I had a chicken coop built for about $300. in recycled parts and $800. in labor. It's a good size too...6x16. You can see pictures in my album on my home page.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I also use my garage as a loft, but they are not free flying in there. I actually have a small 4'x6' rolling loft and several cages in the garage that I can use as an transition area. I open it daily for air circulation and there are windows in the garage door so that it is light in there if the big door is closed. But it does get very dusty even when cleaned daily.\

Margaret


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> IMO, you're better off with a free standing loft. Pigeons DO shed a lot of dust and when they're molting............forget it!!! LOL
> One of our members closed in her back porch for her birds. She just finished having a loft built. I think the dust was part of the problem.


If it is the member I'm thinking of, the problem was that her husband is allergic to the birds. Actually, some people do use their garages. I just had one built onto the back of my house, and it is working out fine. At least it works for me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> I don't have the shed yet, but we're getting one. Would a 10X8 shed be sufficient? I would like to have about 20 pigeons when everything is said and done. Is that reasonable for a 10X8 shed? Or do I need to go bigger?


I have read where you should have at least 2 square feet of floor room for each pidgie. That would be at least 8X10, so you should be fine.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

So what if I start out with my garage and then switch to free standing coop. If I move my landing boarding 10 ft over will they still figure it out?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is your furnace in the garage?


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

No. The furnace is in the basement.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

How about a rabbit hutch? Anyone using them for breeding pairs? I'm thinking something like this...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's really much bigger than you need. Renee can help you with nest boxes. She has quite the set up for her birds. Look at her albums anmd you will see what I mean.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't have a coop yet and I was hoping the hutch would do for a cage and nesting box. 'Cause if I get my first pair this fall they won't breed until spring, right? (Boy, I'm hoping I'm not totally off. Preparing to be embarrassed.)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't be embarassed..........pigeons can and DO breed 365 days a year. Ferals are more apt NOT to because of being outside in the weather and the scarce food. Pampered pigeons though??? LOOK OUT!! LOL
The hutch in the picture CAN be used as a breeding pen. Just keep in mind that where ever the eggs are laid is where the babies will have to be raised. In other words, the pairs could raise their babies in the hutch and the babies be put into the loft when they're older. I however wouldn't leave the pairs in those hutches all the time. They just aren't big enough for "forever housing"......IMO, the best thing is to have a loft with at least two sections. One for breeding birds and one for the youngsters. MORE than two sections is ideal, but 2 is a minimum to have so that you don't have problems down the road.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Is it safe for them to breed in winter? I mean for the babies? Should I take their eggs before they have a chance to be incubated? I assume you can swipe them like we do for our hens. I heard something about using dummy eggs too...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> Is it safe for them to breed in winter? I mean for the babies? Should I take their eggs before they have a chance to be incubated? I assume you can swipe them like we do for our hens. I heard something about using dummy eggs too...


Yea, you can switch the eggs........gotta run for now.......shipping birds tonight.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the help Lovebirds.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
Where is the race this weekend?
George


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

If I was to put my coop/loft out in the backyard where do you think I should put it? We have power lines, pines, and small scrubs. All which, I think, pose danger. Hawk hiding places, etc...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> I don't have a coop yet and I was hoping the hutch would do for a cage and nesting box. 'Cause if I get my first pair this fall they won't breed until spring, right? (Boy, I'm hoping I'm not totally off. Preparing to be embarrassed.)


Hi Moonshadow. Actually, New England Pigeon Supply has a set up about that size. It is for one or two pet pigeons. But if you were to keep them in something this size, you would have to take them out of it daily for exercise. You can check it out on their website.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, one thing to remember is that since you live where winters can be cold with lots of snow, the further from the house it is located, the further you have to shovel or snow blow, or trek through snow. The trees will hide hawks, and the power lines are dangerous for the birds, but there isn't really much you can do about either. It's a nice yard, and will accomodate a loft very nicely. I'd put it near the house. 
Also, you asked earlier about the wooden eggs. If you take the real eggs away, and don't replace them with the fake ones, the birds will just have more eggs. Better to let them sit on the fake ones for a while, until they get tired of it and kick them out. You don't want her to keep having eggs to replace the ones you took. Not good for her.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's what I had in mind. The yard isn't that long and I really don't want the coop close to house. I grew up with a chicken coop and I don't relish the thought of having it directly beside my house.










The coop being about 8-10 feet wide.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It would look nice over there.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I got some pigeons.  Look for my post in the general section. I bought a custom pigeon hutch for them right now. We'll figure something else out soon.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

My husband spent about $600 building a loft in the garage. He used half of our 2-car garage. Built a raised plywood floor. Built the inside wall about 6 feet out from the rear of the garage. Divided into three sections. The ceilings are wire mesh a couple of feet lower than the inside ceiling. A main area, an area for YBs and a breeder section. He cut holes in the outside wall for 2 Belgian trap doors, and 2 sections, probably 6 inch by a foot ventilation areas at floor height. There are outside aviaries for the 2 main sections. I don't technically have a landing board, but the outside aviary sections have a kind of slanted roof (out of wire mesh) with hinged doors that drop open so the birds have easy landing access.
The aviaries are south-facing and we get good sunlight and ventilation. Seems to work well for me. We live in town and didn't have room for a nice-sized free-standing loft.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds like a good set-up.


----------



## murray (Jan 2, 2009)

I've seen a british guy on 'utube' who started racing pigeons with a large 'dowel' box and a brick knocked out of the garage wall for an entrance way.Though he's expanded he still uses the box for breeding purposes.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I use my garage it fits about 4 cars n a 8 by 12 coop is built in it with a california style avariy comin off the side so they can go outside through the window. There is lots of dust.


----------

